# My rats tail.... Not goood!!!



## Cherene (Nov 4, 2008)

All last night she has been squeaking, not a normal little squeak.. a really horribe one like she is really hurt. She has berkshire markings so she has a dark tail and the very end is white, but now the tip of her tail is black and i tried to wipe it because i thought it was dirt but it isnt... and her tail looks very red in the middle like it might of been bitten. As she walks the end of her tail drags on the floor and the middle of it looks very bent, not straight like it usually is when she walks. Usually rats tails dont touch the ground when they are walking quite fast, and are normally straight- am i right? I think a trip to the vet will do but could this mean she might of broken her tail? ?


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

take to the vets when you can it does sound like she's damaged her tail.

you'll probably have the option of amputation just above the damage, or if it's not bad leave it to heal. depends on if the end of the tail is getting it's blood supply or not as to how it will heal.

we've got one rat, mirren, who's got a kink in her tail about a finger nails length where she's obviously broken it, before we got her lol, but it's fine as the blood gets to it no problem.


----------



## Cherene (Nov 4, 2008)

ah.. well i have a vet appointment in 40 mins.. so ill see what they say..

Im scared of what they gonna do.. plus i havent got alot of money so, i dont no whats gonna happen.. ooooo the second time she has hurt herself lol..or been hurt.

its very red in the middle.. could than mean it might of been bitten? 
but i wudnt of thought that wud do the damage it has done. I have no idea how it cud of happened


----------



## Jammy (Sep 15, 2008)

Any news ?


----------



## Cherene (Nov 4, 2008)

Aw yes i took her to the vet. 
Yet again..she knew where she was lol.. so she pretended nothing was wrong with her and was acting all cute and sweet lol. The vet gave her an injection and gave me some antibiotics to help the pain and clear up any infection. Its not broken  
But im taking her to the vet again next week for another check up.
She seems well in herself.. and she eating and drinking.. so now its just waiting to see if her tail heals! yay! xx still black at the tip tho, its not pink anymore


----------



## rodentsrus (Nov 4, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the rats tail....If your rats don't take it's meds well what we did is take some peanut butter in a small cup and dip the eat of the sirige or how ever give the meds in...My rat thought oh am i lucky....


----------

